# Nissan Navara Die Hard 4.0 Edition Monster Truck - Enhancement!



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I've been planning to do this one for a while as the owner & his brother are very good friends of mine. They own a repair/performance centre in Wigan called Rye Motors, and the family are utter petrolheads! They've got plenty of stunning cars in their personal collection, loads of classic Jags/Bentleys and a few modern classics too. I'm hoping to detail a couple of their really interesting ones in the coming months so I'm sure you'll see more!

Theo, the owner of this truck bought it simply to mess around in over winter. I have previously detailed his old Focus RS and he wanted the same treatment on his truck. My winter runabout is currently in his garage for a clutch repair so it's a 'You scratch my back, I'll scratch yours' arrangement!

I picked the car (if you can call it that?) up on Friday night, ready to get cracking on Saturday morning. It's certainly a weapon to drive, taking up well more than a road width! Here are some before pictures:











Pretty intimidating in the rear view mirror!







So, first step as always is to give the wheels a good clean using Autosmart Smart Wheels and various brushes:





Tyres and arches got the Megs SD treatment. Plenty of this going to be used today!







When I got round the back, I actually crawled underneath the car and treated the area too

Before:









I didn't realise all the suspension was blue!

Once all the wheels/tyres/arches were sorted, I foamed the car using a weak TFR solution mixed with VP Advanced Snow Foam. By this time, Joe had turned up to give me a hand too!





After foaming, it was washed (using Joe's step he brought) with Wolf's White Satin and a Wax-Tec Mitt



After washing, we broke out my new Clay Cloth. Having been a little disappointed with the Dodo Clay Sponge, I was eager to try one of these. We left it soaking in soapy water for a while, broke it in on the glass, and then got cracking with the paint. You can really hear the contaminants being picked up by the cloth, the action feeling much smoother after a few passes. A great bit of kit!



After claying (or clothing...) the car was taken inside and dried using a plush towel, and the Metrovac Blaster.



Under the lights, we got a bit of a shock... We used the normal halogens and a sun gun for inspection.







After calibrating the PTG, we found some varying thicknesses, some pretty low indeed, especially on the boot.



So a reasonably careful approach needed. Theo had told me the previous owner said he'd machine polished it and yep, looked like he had! Not very well either!

Joe broke out his Festool with a 3M Blue pad using a couple of blobs of Scholl S17 with a blob of S40 and after a single set, acheived these results.



Another follow up set using just Scholl S40 on a black Dodo FIN pad left us with a nice crisp finish without removing too much of the remaining clear coat.







Deeper marks remained, but Theo was happy with that as it is an everyday workhorse.

While Joe was working his way down the passenger side, I started by doing some localised scratch reduction to the front wing... Before:



And after using a Megs Yellow Spot Pad and Scholl S17





Again, too deep to fully remove safely but much better.

Just a few more polishing shots showing the improvement made:



Before:



After:





Before:



After:



Starting to look pretty glossy in the warehouse!



At this point, Theo showed up and cracked on with the interior himself using Henry, the Steam Cleaner and plenty of cloths!

So, after finishing the polishing I wiped the car down using CarPro Eraser, and then applied the LSP which was Sonax Hybrid NPT. It seemed to darken the finish, but I've told Theo to watch out for the beading! I'll try and get some pictures of him when it rains!



All paint, plastic, side glass and wheels were treated using this product. It should keep it well protected for up to 6 months!

Tyres were dressed using ValetPro Traditional Tyre Dressing, front glass sealed with Dodo Supernatural. Arches were given another wipedown with Megs SD and dressed with Wax-Tec Mint Dress. The exhaust was treated with AS Tardis, and machined on the rotary using AF Mercury and an old polishing pad. It's not perfect but it was much better!

As Theo left the radio on playing music, we had to jump start it off Joes Audi!























Just a couple of before/afters to finish:





Hope you enjoyed reading this one, it was a very enjoyable day! Big thanks again to Joe for his time and hard work!

Any comments much appreciated,

Job


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice work Jon. Defo a job well done and a car like that would suit me for sure lol.

I love details like this as its favour for favour.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Great work and write up as always Jon

Really is a beast this car in the flesh!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Jonny_R said:


> Great work and write up as always Jon
> 
> Really is a beast this car in the flesh!


Bit of an animal to drive too! Back steps out going round a roundabout in the wet!


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

and that thing is road legal?!!?...wow.
amazing job!


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Great job. :buffer: bet that was fun to detail. How did you do roof lol

Is that a lot of marring from clay cloth? Am sure it will not be as bad next time you use it. Paint looks wet sanded in pics lol


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Love it, really cool. Glad it wasn't me dressing those tyres lol


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

unreal detail on a beast


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Awesome!

That thing is a real task to detail. Good there were a handful of you guys.

Love the transformation on the exhaust among other things.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Looked like you done a fab job on the big beast and i have found a car i like now :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Rascal_69 said:


> Great job. :buffer: bet that was fun to detail. How did you do roof lol
> 
> Is that a lot of marring from clay cloth? Am sure it will not be as bad next time you use it. Paint looks wet sanded in pics lol


Thanks mate. To do the roof, we removed the cover for the bed and stood in it!



To answer the other question, yes I do think the cloth caused some of the marring, in conjunction with the soft paint. As you say, the more it's used, the more it will ease up on the harshness!



Kiashuma said:


> Love it, really cool. Glad it wasn't me dressing those tyres lol


Haha, I sprayed the tyre dressing on, and then massaged it into the surface so it wasn't too bad to be honest!

Thanks.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow what a beast and great job on the clean up it looks much better


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Haha great idea using the car as a step haha

Whens the Golf due to arrive mate?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Jonny_R said:


> Haha great idea using the car as a step haha
> 
> Whens the Golf due to arrive mate?


It's sat at the dealer Jonny... Picking it up 1st March for the new reg! :thumb: Can't express how excited I am!


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

What a beast! Great work, the truck came out excellent.


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Lovely work on a big old bus. Your marring with the clay cloth is interesting. I have a cloth sitting here to test and I'm pretty sure I'll find the same when I get a suitable car to try it on (breaking it in on glass first is a great idea  )


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

3dom said:


> Lovely work on a big old bus. Your marring with the clay cloth is interesting. I have a cloth sitting here to test and I'm pretty sure I'll find the same when I get a suitable car to try it on (breaking it in on glass first is a great idea  )


Yes it's certainly interesting! I'd say it's only really suitable as long as you're performing a polishing session afterwards, otherwise it would be left looking a bit grim!

Otherwise, it's a superb bit of kit and I'm left in no doubt that it thoroughly removes all contamination.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow that's big haha! Nice work.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Lovely work there Jon & Joe :thumb:

Car does look awesome, I'd need a step ladder to get in to that beast


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Bit different JB cracking job.


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

Great job. :thumb: Really shiny finish.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone! :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Beast of a motor, and the right guy to restore it. Top one JB


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

stangalang said:


> Beast of a motor, and the right guy to restore it. Top one JB


Thanks Matt, hope you're keeping well mate!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow what a beast! Great turnaround!

Looks like the clay gives some marring? But it needed a polish afterwords, so it gives no problem?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wout_RS said:


> Wow what a beast! Great turnaround!
> 
> Looks like the clay gives some marring? But it needed a polish afterwords, so it gives no problem?


Thanks buddy. Yes thats right, it does leave some marring, but I think it's because its a brand new towel. Time will tell if it still does it after a few uses. If you're polishing anyway its no issue really. :buffer:


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice work Jon and what a turn around in a day. Great write up mate, thanks for taking the time to post it :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice work, makes me miss my Navara (although it wasn't that tall)


----------



## Jimble (May 1, 2010)

Awesome work fella! You'd think the paint would be thicker on the boot lift with it potentially taking a battering?!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Jimble said:


> Awesome work fella! You'd think the paint would be thicker on the boot lift with it potentially taking a battering?!


Yes I think so too, there was evidence of someone going to hard at the paint in a couple of places on the rear end, certainly evidence of a couple of strike throughs! :wall::buffer:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

cracking work Jon and Joe

big beasty,looks nice and glossy now though

i wouldnt mind doing one like this ,something different from the norm

bet your next car will feel tiny in comparrison

well done

the cloths do cause marring ,but after a few uses and as you learn how to get the best out of them ,ie not too much pressure and as the edgeiness wears off,they are a godsend so quick


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Cheers Steve, yes it did make an interesting change! Next up may be a stunning BMW E39 M5 owned by a good friend... Fingers crossed, I've been pestering him to let me have a do with it for years!


----------



## dancoupe (May 8, 2012)

What. Monstor


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice work:thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

JB

:thumb:

Just seen this - Great work indeed.

Sure is a beast of a motor.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

The_Bouncer said:


> JB
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> ...


Thanks Jay, would really suit you this bad boy! Shame it isn't a V8! :driver:


----------



## Tidenuparxei (May 17, 2012)

Nice work and write up!!!Thank you Mr.JBirchy...!!!


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow that's a beast, nice work.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Fantastic work!
Massive improvement.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks much better, great job matey :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks Chaps! :buffer:


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

great job,what a truck!


----------



## Gadgetguy (Jan 20, 2013)

Cracking job,cant get over how much those panels look wet sanded from the clay cloth in those shots.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Take a bow that man , what a transformation bud and great write up :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Cheers fellas!


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

that things just a monster........ nice turn around!!!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Just seen the beast and must say its still looking good considering the weather!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Jonny_R said:


> Just seen the beast and must say its still looking good considering the weather!


Glad to hear it! You been up to the garage? I saw you this morning driving from Burscough on the way to Ormskirk, I was in the Mini!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Spoke to him this aft and he said he washed it mid week haha, yeah cars been into Vauxhall today or a bad knock on the drive shaft, knocks now gone and they said there was nothing!!! Reckon something was loose and they've just tightened it and said it was nothing 

All running right now though


----------

